# Sugar Gliders



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone keep these? I'm interested in getting some and would like to know what they are like as pets.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i dont keep them but no a lil bout them, certainly not as cute and cuddly as ud expect, can be abit naughty, good set of teeth


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, thats what i was thinking,still got a long way to go before i have space for them but will spend the time reading up on them.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

This is a fairly good website: http://www.skinhorse.net/gliders/


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

We have 7 sugar gliders here they are all wonderful and really playful, 

heres a good link to a brilliant website a lady called marie wrote all this and she is one of the best glider breeders in the uk (personal opinion)

http://www.shropshire-exotics.co.uk/sgliders7.htm


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the websites after some reading i don't think i will have the time for these cute guys,maybe if i cut down my numbers but reptiles are my first love.But thanks for the advice.


----------



## kathrynprentice (Sep 12, 2008)

*reply*

oh wow i have been looking for a pygmy hedgehog or 2 sugergliders for ages!!:2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

why reply to a topic 2 years old lol


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*h*

Hi they do make good pets once they tame down but its best to buy more than one because there social animals to then it turns expensive since there around 120 to 150 pound each


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh i saw these in the paper this evening :flrt: i wants!!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not only is it best to buy more than one, it's imperative to their welfare. If you are interested in sugar gliders, please join suggie lumps (www.sugar-lumps.com/forum)


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> why reply to a topic 2 years old lol


Bcause its fun and they are tired:lol2:


----------

